# Das FBI dein Freund und Helfer 1X



## Akrueger100 (27 Mai 2013)




----------



## Harry1982 (27 Mai 2013)

Wenn das ne wahre Geschichte ist, dann ist die echt MEGA.


----------



## cooper_jane (27 Mai 2013)

Smart son.isn't he?


----------



## CukeSpookem (27 Mai 2013)

Huch, ein dreißig Jahre alter Stasi-Witz....
Hat sich etwas verändert in der Zwischenzeit ...


----------



## Punisher (7 Juni 2013)

Ob Stasi oder FBI, es funktioniert


----------



## CukeSpookem (8 Juni 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ob Stasi oder FBI, es funktioniert


Schon ausprobiert ?
Naja, wenigstens scheint es in deiner Zelle Internet zu geben....knast09


----------

